# Loft Build



## carrera mike (Nov 15, 2014)

I guess I should have posted this here. Just a simple one though compared to most of the lofts I've seen here. 

http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/f5/loft-built-75506.html#post801806


----------



## carrera mike (Nov 15, 2014)

added more pictures..


----------

